# clear 3d, serving tensions, and peep rotation



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

tmg said:


> Does it work better with more tension (>150 lbs) on the string while its being served?


Try 300# for a minimum. 

Bowtech put's their serving on at 500#.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

300 will help some but the clarifier will get you a lot further in my opinion.


----------



## tmg (Dec 5, 2009)

clarifier? (sorry to ask but havent heard the term)

t.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

You can buy the clarifier from Deezlin on here. It does work. I would also get more tension on your string during the build process.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I could never get 3d to clear up enough for my liking. I don't serve clear halo any differently then I do with colored serving


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

jaredc said:


> 300 will help some but the clarifier will get you a lot further in my opinion.


YES clarifier helps a ton



60X said:


> I could never get 3d to clear up enough for my liking. I don't serve clear halo any differently then I do with colored serving


agree also tried white/clear 3d and didnt like it at all either.


----------



## tmg (Dec 5, 2009)

hey

so I looked again last night at a few sets of strings I have done with clear 3d, and most definitely the string is "squashed" under the clear serving - the twists are approx. twice the length of the twists not under serving. I have a set to do tonight for a new alpha elite of mine, so I will try them with >300lb of tension and see what happens. thanks again folks for all the help on this!

t


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

60X said:


> I could never get 3d to clear up enough for my liking. I don't serve clear halo any differently then I do with colored serving


X2 I don't serve clear halo any differently then I do with colored serving


Hutch


----------



## tmg (Dec 5, 2009)

hmmm

so lots of experiments tonight. Basically, it came back down to tension on the serving tool and tension on the string itself while being served. 

so I use a moto serving thing, and the serving tools for it are not the best when it comes to setting tension. However, even when somewhat loose, 3d goes clear when spun at the normal speed I use - i was serving with the tension on pretty much the whole way on the serving tool, and its just not necessary . 

with this lack of tension, and >300 lb on the string, the string under the serving looked perfectly normal and was exaclty the same pattern/spacing as the string not under the serving. Also, the tension on the jig did stop the string rotating while I was serving, which was also cool. so pretty much what you guys said  

thanks again !

t


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Its a lot harder to use on a single cam bow with a roller guard, Its almost impossible to get it real clear without a little rotation. I have a thing made with two pins in it that I hold the string with to keep it from rotating while I serve it, then I use little jons clarifier and I've had real good luck.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

lzeplin said:


> .....I have a thing made with two pins in it that I hold the string with to keep it from rotating while I serve it, then I use little jons clarifier and I've had real good luck.


You don't happen to have a picture of that tool, do ya? Been thinking of making some kind of device that clamps on the string to serve the same purpose but sure would like to see other options.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Serving too tight with any diameter serving is your biggest enemy towards peep rotation...That said, take a look at your center serving tension, that will cause more peep rotation issues than anything else...

Look at my album, super clear halo without clarifire stuff...Use Diamondback center serving so you dont have to serv so tight as it grips better than anything I have used...

just my two cents


----------



## tmg (Dec 5, 2009)

on to liquid lok and other things

so from a quick examination of this (and playing with some liquid lok, it appears that this is not a chemical reaction that clarifies the 3d/halo/whatever, but a friction based thing where the "clarifier" gives the serving better grip, and stops it loosening back off as you wind it on. or is it a chemical reaction?

t.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

Vortex69 said:


> You don't happen to have a picture of that tool, do ya? Been thinking of making some kind of device that clamps on the string to serve the same purpose but sure would like to see other options.


Deezlin sells a tool that does exactly that...send him a pm...it's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for that...gonna give him a call!


----------



## tmg (Dec 5, 2009)

so my last post on the topic. 

white 3d is a waste of time  - you can get it clear, but the tension needed is waaaaaay to high (even with clarifier) to be of use in the quest for clear serving. 

.14 halo (white) works really well at the right tension (pretty low imho) which is rather good. add in Deezlin's clarifier, and its awesome. 

for center serving, I usually use .19 halo, so deezlin's string holding tool thing works really well - keeps the rotation out of the string as you serve the center (and on single cam strings, its just downright amazingly useful)

thanks to everyone for all the great advice!

cheers

t.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I beg to differ, I actually put on 3D a little looser than HALO as HALO needs to be tighter than 3D...HALO separates easier than 3D in my opinion...

Here is my ALPINE with 3D serving on 16 strands of ASTRO , zero peep rotation

PARDON the dust Im in my Antelope Blind being bored 



tmg said:


> so my last post on the topic.
> 
> white 3d is a waste of time  - you can get it clear, but the tension needed is waaaaaay to high (even with clarifier) to be of use in the quest for clear serving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> I beg to differ, I actually put on 3D a little looser than HALO as HALO needs to be tighter than 3D...HALO separates easier than 3D in my opinion...
> 
> Here is my ALPINE with 3D serving on 16 strands of ASTRO , zero peep rotation
> 
> PARDON the dust Im in my Antelope Blind being bored



Hope ya get to tag one of the speed goats ..


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

I personally hate 3d and I use alot of .014 halo. I recently been using alot of .007 halo which is the bomb for clear and its holding up awsome.


----------



## bernardinifan (Dec 12, 2010)

where do you find halo 0.07????


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

bernardinifan said:


> where do you find halo 0.07????


Bcy.....great for roller guards on destroyers...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm the opposite. I serve 3d tighter then halo. I don't mess with white 3d much but when I've tried I didn't like the clarity at all. I never tried it on astro though. I know astro will clear up better then 452x.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Its a newer option from BCY and its labled .007. Yes it works great on rollers but its also super nice on end servings. you wouldnt want to spin it by hand its way to small for that


bernardinifan said:


> where do you find halo 0.07????


----------



## tmg (Dec 5, 2009)

hey

so to correct one thing (I think I misspoke) 

for cables, 3d is fine, and will work ok, but the tension needed to get it clear means that for me with trophy, it causes peep rotation in the shooting string, whereas the tension needed for .14 halo doesnt

sorry that wasnt clearer in my last post

t.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

60X said:


> I'm the opposite. I serve 3d tighter then halo. I don't mess with white 3d much but when I've tried I didn't like the clarity at all. I never tried it on astro though. I know astro will clear up better then 452x.


I will agree that i can serve 3d tighter than halo and not affect peep rotation....

TMG

try a little lighter tension on the center serving...use diamondback .....i think you will see the peep settle down.....you can serve 3d tighter than halo and not affect peep 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Amen, Wolverine!! Diamondback is the only way to go, you can put it on loose and it stays put,


----------

